# 6 years old



## Dracovich

Keep in mind he has lost 20 lbs since these pic and is now a body score 3 instead of 4

I know he is not properly stacked but when there is no second person to take the picture it got pretty challenging haha


----------



## Dracovich

Sorry here is a front head shot.


----------



## Dracovich

AKC reference pic


----------



## WateryTart




----------



## MineAreWorkingline

Those are pictures at his current weight?


----------



## gsdsar

He is handsome! I bet he feels better now that he has lost those pounds!! I love the dark dogs!!


----------



## squerly

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Those are pictures at his current weight?


I believe Darcovich said he has lost 20lbs since these pictures. 



Dracovich said:


> Keep in mind he has lost 20 lbs since these pic and is now a body score 3 instead of 4


----------



## WIBackpacker

Nice to see pics of a bicolor, I think that's one of the less common colors on this board!


----------



## onyx'girl

is this the dog that chases laser pointers for exercise? I'd love to see muscle


----------



## WateryTart

onyx'girl said:


> is this the dog that chases laser pointers for exercise? I'd love to see muscle


It is. It's made him pretty curvy. He kind of looks like he has birthing hips.


----------



## Dracovich

He is my pet, things got out of control when he was hit by a car but we both have been working hard to get things back to the way they were before that. He never gives up and has the best attitude I have ever seen in a dog, I'm immensely proud of him even if others are not.


----------



## Slamdunc

There is no reason to not be proud of your dog. I'm sorry to hear that he was hit by a car, glad to hear that he is ok and doing better.


----------



## WateryTart

Dracovich said:


> He is my pet, things got out of control when he was hit by a car but we both have been working hard to get things back to the way they were before that. He never gives up and has the best attitude I have ever seen in a dog, I'm immensely proud of him even if others are not.


Typically when a dog is fat, the dog isn't the issue.


----------



## Dracovich

WateryTart said:


> Typically when a dog is fat, the dog isn't the issue.


and?


----------



## Nigel

Its difficult keeping them trim with a lengthy recovery. Even if you manage to keep the weight down they still lose some muscle mass.


----------



## WateryTart

And because they eat the food and engage in the activity we give them, we're responsible for their weight and fitness.

If I have an obese dog and I want to know why, I look in the mirror.


----------



## Dracovich

WateryTart said:


> And because they eat the food and engage in the activity we give them, we're responsible for their weight and fitness.
> 
> If I have an obese dog and I want to know why, I look in the mirror.


I'm not asking why, he was hit by a car and was down for a long time.


----------



## Dracovich

Nigel said:


> Its difficult keeping them trim with a lengthy recovery. Even if you manage to keep the weight down they still lose some muscle mass.


Guessing some people here would rather euthanize or sell a dog if it was not up to their standard of beauty. jmo

But I love my dog and never gave up on him.


----------



## WateryTart

Dracovich said:


> Guessing some people here would rather euthanize or sell a dog if it was not up to their standard of beauty. jmo
> 
> But I love my dog and never gave up on him.


----------



## GypsyGhost

I don't think anyone here isn't glad that you have taken weight off your dog. It's wonderful. All dogs deserve to be lean and healthy, and properly exercised. I think a lot of people take issue with the fact that he was allowed to become as large as he was in the first place. No one is "not proud" of your dog, for what it's worth. Hopefully you can find a way to exercise him and build some muscle. Hopefully then he lives a very long and healthy life.


----------



## Dracovich

Yep I was irresponsible and left the gate open while getting groceries, he got hit by a truck, it's unfortunate that took a toll on his body.


----------



## GypsyGhost

Dracovich said:


> Yep I was irresponsible and left the gate open while getting groceries, he got hit by a truck, it's unfortunate that took a toll on his body.


It is absolutely horrible that your guy got hit by a truck (I am not bashing you... accidents happen). But lots of dogs suffer injuries and do not become obese. There are other ways to exercise a dog that can aid in recovery and keep a dog in shape. Water therapy, swimming, underwater treadmill... just for others reading who may have an injured dog.


----------



## ksotto333

He looks like a good boy glad he's better.


----------



## voodoolamb

Dracovich said:


> Yep I was irresponsible and left the gate open while getting groceries, he got hit by a truck, it's unfortunate that took a toll on his body.


getting hit by a car did not make him gain so much weight. Being fed too many calories while he was convalescing and then a lack of exercise after he healed is what got him there. Judging from the comments on your instagram, people had been telling you he was obese for some time before you took action. You had trouble accepting the reality that you had a dangerously obese animal. Now you are making excuses for how he got that way blaming the injury, but the reality is simple - you dropped the ball and let it happen. 

BUT! 

That was then, and this is now. You've gotten a much better handle of the situation. You are remedying your past mistakes and getting a hold on your dogs health. 

You shouldn't be proud of your dog - you should be proud of yourself!!! You've been doing a great job getting him to where he is at. Keep up with it, help him loose the rest of the fat and build up some good musculature. And pat yourself on the back. So many people stay the way that you _used_ to be, and their pets suffer for it.


----------



## Dracovich

GypsyGhost said:


> It is absolutely horrible that your guy got hit by a truck (I am not bashing you... accidents happen). But lots of dogs suffer injuries and do not become obese. There are other ways to exercise a dog that can aid in recovery and keep a dog in shape. Water therapy, swimming, underwater treadmill... just for others reading who may have an injured dog.


His injuries means he could not be submerged in water, he wasn't supposed to be on his feet for more than going potty outside. The lacerations were on the verge of becoming infected and water would have been a bad idea.


----------



## WateryTart

GypsyGhost said:


> It is absolutely horrible that your guy got hit by a truck (I am not bashing you... accidents happen). But lots of dogs suffer injuries and do not become obese. There are other ways to exercise a dog that can aid in recovery and keep a dog in shape. Water therapy, swimming, underwater treadmill... just for others reading who may have an injured dog.


Agreed, and when the dog's ability to be active changes, its caloric needs will change too. A dog is not doomed to become a walking sausage just because it suffers an injury.


----------



## Dracovich

voodoolamb said:


> getting hit by a car did not make him gain so much weight. Being fed too many calories while he was convalescing and then a lack of exercise after he healed is what got him there. Judging from the comments on your instagram, people had been telling you he was obese for some time before you took action. You had trouble accepting the reality that you had a dangerously obese animal. Now you are making excuses for how he got that way blaming the injury, but the reality is simple - you dropped the ball and let it happen.
> 
> BUT!
> 
> That was then, and this is now. You've gotten a much better handle of the situation. You are remedying your past mistakes and getting a hold on your dogs health.
> 
> You shouldn't be proud of your dog - you should be proud of yourself!!! You've been doing a great job getting him to where he is at. Keep up with it, help him loose the rest of the fat and build up some good musculature. And pat yourself on the back. So many people stay the way that you _used_ to be, and their pets suffer for it.


He was unable to exercise for a long time, I knew he was overweight but despite decreasing his food even more than it is right now there was not much I could do. I don't think many people know what it's like to have a dog that cannot run or jump for months.


----------



## GypsyGhost

Dracovich said:


> His injuries means he could not be submerged in water, he wasn't supposed to be on his feet for more than going potty outside. The lacerations were on the verge of becoming infected and water would have been a bad idea.


Ok then. And after the lacerations healed? What's the excuse for then?


----------



## Dracovich

I mean, you can linger on the past, make assumptions and make fun of a dog who has struggled, or you can just be happy he is doing better.


----------



## Dracovich

GypsyGhost said:


> Ok then. And after the lacerations healed? What's the excuse for then?


None, that was when the weight loss journey began and we worked hard after he was healed.


----------



## WateryTart

Dracovich said:


> None, that was when the weight loss journey began and we worked hard after he was healed.


How long did it take the lacerations to heal? those must have been some cuts.


----------



## voodoolamb

Dracovich said:


> He was unable to exercise for a long time, I knew he was overweight but despite decreasing his food even more than it is right now there was not much I could do. I don't think many people know what it's like to have a dog that cannot run or jump for months.


I have owned disabled animals that could not run and jump for LIFE. So I feel you. But at the end of the day we are the one that fills the bowl. Sometimes it takes a change of diet, and supplements to meet the nutritional needs while maintaining a low enough calorie level.


----------



## GypsyGhost

Dracovich said:


> I mean, you can linger on the past, make assumptions and make fun of a dog who has struggled, or you can just be happy he is doing better.


I still want to know why you think anyone is making fun of your dog...


----------



## Dracovich

Some time, they reopened twice from him putting weight on his leg on accident.

Despite that, what's done is done, there might have been more I could have done, but that's over with now and he's much better.


----------



## squerly

GypsyGhost said:


> It is absolutely horrible that your guy got hit by a truck (I am not bashing you... accidents happen). But lots of dogs suffer injuries and do not become obese. There are other ways to exercise a dog that can aid in recovery and keep a dog in shape. Water therapy, swimming, underwater treadmill... just for others reading who may have an injured dog.


I'm not sure what you guys are trying to prove. The dog became overweight after a serious injury but he is getting thinner as time goes on. Perhaps if Dracovich promises to do better, takes the secret oath and crosses his heart you will all back up and let it go? You suppose?


----------



## GypsyGhost

squerly said:


> I'm not sure what you guys are trying to prove. The dog became overweight after a serious injury but he is getting thinner as time goes on. Perhaps if Dracovich promises to do better, takes the secret oath and crosses his heart you will all back up and let it go? You suppose?


I'm personally not trying to prove anything. Overweight dogs bother me. It drastically shortens their lifespan, as well as leads to many other health problems. Perhaps if I pat the OP on the back a little more for taking some of the weight off her dog now, that will make things better? I have not said anything negative about the weight loss this dog has had. In fact, I think it is wonderful, and sincerely hope the OP continues down this road with her dog. I'm sorry that I take issue with allowing a dog to become this overweight to begin with.


----------



## squerly

GypsyGhost said:


> I'm personally not trying to prove anything. Overweight dogs bother me. It drastically shortens their lifespan, as well as leads to many other health problems. Perhaps if I pat the OP on the back a little more for taking some of the weight off her dog now, that will make things better? I have not said anything negative about the weight loss this dog has had. In fact, I think it is wonderful, and sincerely hope the OP continues down this road with her dog. I'm sorry that I take issue with allowing a dog to become this overweight to begin with.


I think after 35 posts that the OP gets it. You know, something about beating a dead horse?


----------



## Lark

Dracovich - how did he lose the weight? Any luck with the lower calorie dog food? Our Yorkie was fat, so I switched to Natural Balance Fat Dog. He has lost almost all of the weight I wanted him to lose. Now I just need to figure out maintenance.


----------



## gsdsar

I agree- stop continuously talking about the dog weight. We get it. We Aaaaaaallllllllllllll get it. Period. Stop.


----------



## Dracovich

Lark said:


> Dracovich - how did he lose the weight? Any luck with the lower calorie dog food? Our Yorkie was fat, so I switched to Natural Balance Fat Dog. He has lost almost all of the weight I wanted him to lose. Now I just need to figure out maintenance.


Lots of running, swimming and less than the recommended feeding amount and a higher quality food, that's what I did. I also soak kibble to get more water into his diet, I don't know if it helped with the weight loss but it's something veterinarian Dr. Karen Becker recommends. 

IMO lower calorie is pointless, if the ingredients are good then calories are meaningless.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

He is a beautiful boy - absolutely beautiful. I am so glad he has you and you are taking such good care of him.


----------



## voodoolamb

Dracovich said:


> IMO lower calorie is pointless, if the ingredients are good then calories are meaningless.


There has to be a balance though. There are many good quality ingredients that are very nutritionally dense and high calories that should only be fed in moderation. 

I've had better luck getting weight off dogs with lots of lean protein, moderate healthy fats, low carb and watching total Kcal intake. 

Sometimes low cal is a better option for dogs who like more volume in the bowl. Had a few that needed the green bean diet otherwise they became ravenous and that led to more behavioral problems.


----------



## Dracovich

voodoolamb said:


> There has to be a balance though. There are many good quality ingredients that are very nutritionally dense and high calories that should only be fed in moderation.
> 
> I've had better luck getting weight off dogs with lots of lean protein, moderate healthy fats, low carb and watching total Kcal intake.
> 
> Sometimes low cal is a better option for dogs who like more volume in the bowl. Had a few that needed the green bean diet otherwise they became ravenous and that led to more behavioral problems.


Good for you.


----------



## WateryTart

Dracovich said:


> Good for you.


That was actually really helpful advice. I know I'm noting it in case I ever need to carefully monitor my dog's diet and weight. It was nice of voodoo to take the time to post it.


----------



## voodoolamb

WateryTart said:


> That was actually really helpful advice. I know I'm noting it in case I ever need to carefully monitor my dog's diet and weight. It was nice of voodoo to take the time to post it.


Well in that case... For the hard cases choose a very lean meat like rabbit or veal, and use coconut oil as the fat source in the diet. Coconut oil has a thermogenic effect and higher amounts of MCTs so it converts to ketones more easily. 

Speeds up the metabolism and makes the fat melt off!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Dracovich, on page 1 you posted a picture of two dogs in a vehicle. Who is the other gorgeous dog and what breed is he/she?


----------



## Slamdunc

voodoolamb said:


> There has to be a balance though. There are many good quality ingredients that are very nutritionally dense and high calories that should only be fed in moderation.
> 
> *I've had better luck getting weight off dogs with lots of lean protein, moderate healthy fats, low carb and watching total Kcal intake.*
> 
> Sometimes low cal is a better option for dogs who like more volume in the bowl. Had a few that needed the green bean diet otherwise they became ravenous and that led to more behavioral problems.


I agree with this. I feed raw and only use carbs to put weight on dogs if they need it. I have found that raw fed dogs are much leaner than kibble fed dogs. I have not seen any overweight raw fed dogs. Dogs really do not need carbs, fat is their energy source. Carbs are added to kibble in various sources as a cheap filler. Corn, barley, rice, potato, peas, etc are all cheaper to add to dog food than meat. Dog food companies are in it for the profit, hence al the carbs. Plus kibbles contain salt and attractants, all things our our dogs don't need or benefit from.

For example, I do add pasta occasionally to Boru's food as the dog has a very high metabolism. He eats 3 1/2 - 4 lbs of meat a day in the winter to keep weight on. IME, raw fed dogs, especially with out the carbs stay lean and well muscled. It is very hard to make a raw fed heavy or overweight. Friends that have switched over to raw have seen the weight come off their dogs easily. FWIW


----------



## kimbale

Slamdunc said:


> I agree with this. I feed raw and only use carbs to put weight on dogs if they need it. I have found that raw fed dogs are much leaner than kibble fed dogs. I have not seen any overweight raw fed dogs. Dogs really do not need carbs, fat is their energy source. Carbs are added to kibble in various sources as a cheap filler. Corn, barley, rice, potato, peas, etc are all cheaper to add to dog food than meat. Dog food companies are in it for the profit, hence al the carbs. Plus kibbles contain salt and attractants, all things our our dogs don't need or benefit from.
> 
> For example, I do add pasta occasionally to Boru's food as the dog has a very high metabolism. He eats 3 1/2 - 4 lbs of meat a day in the winter to keep weight on. IME, raw fed dogs, especially with out the carbs stay lean and well muscled. It is very hard to make a raw fed heavy or overweight. Friends that have switched over to raw have seen the weight come off their dogs easily. FWIW


Oh, the tip about pasta is great! Thanks for sharing! I'm going to try that with my girl. I have a raw fed WL and it can be difficult to keep weight on her sometimes. I'm a marathoner and she comes with me on a lot of my runs and man, does she ever burn off the weight. She's like a furnace. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dracovich

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Dracovich, on page 1 you posted a picture of two dogs in a vehicle. Who is the other gorgeous dog and what breed is he/she?


I moved end of November after I got married, I'm only permitted one pet so I took Draco because I had him a few more years than Shiro. She is a Great Pyrenees, possible maremma cross, who is living with my parents and their Bloodhound until I find a place to live that will accept her too.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

I was thinking Great Pyr, then but figured I was probably being stupid and she was a golden retriever. lol! You have two beautiful dogs. Glad your parents could take her, but know you will be happy to get her back. And....bloodhounds. I love bloodhounds.


----------



## Dracovich

Stevenzachsmom said:


> I was thinking Great Pyr, then but figured I was probably being stupid and she was a golden retriever. lol! You have two beautiful dogs. Glad your parents could take her, but know you will be happy to get her back. And....bloodhounds. I love bloodhounds.


My dad wanted one ever since I could remember so I had to find one to replace Draco when I left and took him. I don't think my dad was prepared for all the slobber and the musky smell LOL


----------

